# IBS acts up just before period



## Deb821 (Mar 16, 2003)

I have been experiencing GERD and IBS symptoms since January. It seems to act up just before I get my period. I get such terrible nausea and it lasts for about a week, plus the usual stuff, gas, bloating, etc., but the nausea really gets to me. The doctor just recently put me on Progesterone, thinking maybe my hormones trigger my attacks. I was wondering if there is anyone out there with this similar problem? Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Luci (Mar 24, 2003)

yep, that is exactly what happens to me. i get really really nauseous before and right when my period starts. i hate it. ginger helps a little. let us know if the pogesterone works!


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

Here here. I have even noticed a couple of times that I have been hospitalized for a flare (I have Crohn's disease) that I would start my period while I am in the hospital. Strange. I've never come to this forum, but I realized that my stomach usually acts up around this time for me. I thought I would check in and see if anyone else had this issue. Glad to see I am not alone.Blessings,Tweet Tweet


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I start having stomach and bladder spazzums before my period goes too,It's terrible.As far as I know,Theres not much you can do.But just keep watch on your diet,and drink alot of water..


----------



## Mom2MNEm (Mar 2, 2000)

I know ow you all feel. I always get severe D within a week of starting my cycle and about 1-2 days before I get nauseated. I am now on Asacol for possible colitis and just this week had some severe D attacks. Then I realized--I am due fr my period soon. Seems like I just had it so I didnt even realize that is what was going on. But now I look back and I had it about April 7-8Lisa


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi All! Know whatcha mean... it is the time of my worst flare usually.Here's an article that might help understand it all.From the University of North Carolina: http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hormonesand%20ibs.html Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## erin_jean (May 21, 2003)

I have these stupid "attacks" constantly but about two days before my peroid and two days into it, I can't get out of bed. I am totally bed ridden, with my trusty heating pads on back and front. Needless to say, I end up with a lot of heating pad burns, but whatever helps. I am desperate to get rid of this...I've had it since I was born.


----------



## Kilojuliett (May 21, 2003)

I usually get a D attack a couple of days before my period. However Monday morning 4am I had my version of gas bubble from hell!!! I got a severe pain in my lower intestines that would move sending spams throughout the region. I held out longer than I usually do through the cold sweat and agonizing pain, however I didn't make it without throwing up. I usually feel better after that however this time I got a huge knot in the upper area (suffered from this with a severe sweating from everypore episode a few years back leading to diagnosis). Good thing I live with mom and she gave me some chamomile tea, which settled things down. Still I am not 100% yet and the period starts tomorrow.


----------



## Sian T (May 23, 2003)

Hi - similar prob, but my IBS usually plays up during the first few days of my period instead of in the lead-up to it. I just get moody in the days leading up to it!


----------



## rain (May 5, 2003)

Hi Jane...I am the same way...my IBS acts up during my period and the pain is severe.I posted about this a few weeks ago on here but only got one reply.I get IBS-C very bad and the pain I experience is above my belly button and under my breasts...I only have this when I have my period so I'm guessing it is hormone related???What do you do for relief?I have yet to find a solution. I'm not able to do anything or go anywhere or eat much.







rain


----------



## def9508 (May 26, 2003)

Hi all.. I've noticed the same thing over the years, attacks would be really bad the day before and for 2 days after my period. This month I had an extremely severe attack on Fri. morning. I had severe D, severe pain, cold sweats, hot flashes, and vomitting. The later is a new development for me, but my last few attacks have included it. I never associated it with my period this time, but later on Friday... there it was. This really sux doesn't it?!


----------



## kate123 (May 4, 2003)

yea I get like that too. About 3-4 days before my period I have terrible smelly gas, then when they start I get D. The same happens when they finish. Thanks from stopping me think I'm imagining it.


----------



## Sian T (May 23, 2003)

Hi Rain,Sorry to hear that this is a big problem for you. I'm afraid I don't have any quick fixes. However, I always find that I feel better after I exercise - jogging, crunches, etc. I think that maybe this "shakes it all up a bit", and gets things moving - it also helps to put me in a more positive frame of mind. Exercise may be a problem if the pain is very severe, though - just do what you can. If you feel you are up to doing some exercise but feel that you can't go out anywhere, jog up and down the stairs in the home (if they are available), etc - just use imagination when formulating ideas for exercise! Light eating is good too - smaller, lighter, more frequent meals throughout the day instead of 3 big meals that, for me at least, are guaranteed to bring on IBS symptoms eg have a couple of rice cakes for lunch with light toppings, no-fat acidophilous yoghurt for morning tea, etc, etc. So that might help if you are unable to eat much. Sorry I can't be of more help. On the bright side - periods only come once a month!


----------



## flannelgirl (Oct 22, 2002)

Hi group,I also have IBS-D and its a bugger during my period too. I don't have much pain w/IBS at all, but the debilitating diarhea is ridiculous! I have heard some evidence that taking calcium is something worth looking into and they've now got an otc med called 'caltrate colon health' so i'm thinking that there's got to be something about that. Let me know if anyones had any luck w/any herbal remedies or even something to quell the hormones that are half responsible for this...thanks gang...


----------



## Miss the old days (Jun 2, 2003)

I find that the same thing happens to me on PMS week.I will tell u though. We were talking about this at work (a bunch of women) and it happens to few of them who don't have IBS so maybe it is not associated to our sickness.


----------



## styles (Dec 11, 2002)

hey all...i'm going thru that right now!!







seems that a few days before and the first few days of my period are HORRIBLE! I was also talking to some other ladies i work with and they get some upset before their period, mine just seems magnified by the IBS --- I do take calcium 3x day (500mg each time) but it doesn't seem to help during these "period bouts"...I took 6 imodium and it still took 4-5 hours to kick in...Ouch







Thank God my employers are fairly understanding!!Styles


----------



## london_sje (May 1, 2002)

I'd about exhausted my resources when I checked out this Bulletin Board, which now is somewhat of a reassurance, that this isn't just my problem! I try everything! I noticed though, when my diet is bad, then this seems to occur more often. I can chart my PMS to the hour it seems: always, 10 days before my period, which makes for nearly two and a half weeks of nausea, pain, and irritability of all sorts. I know I haven't been eating well and that seems to coincide with this recurrence of horrible PMS. I've seen soo many Dr.'s and specialists as well so I've tried it all! I have found though that taking vitamins helps alot! I especially noticed the difference Magnesium and B6 make to my PMS symptoms. Now, I'm trying Evening primrose oil to see if that works. I am at my wits end! I do believe in the vitamins and am going back on them, after neglecting for a while. However, not sure what to do about the nausea...I guess I'll keep checking back here!


----------



## Deb821 (Mar 16, 2003)

Just checking back in. Finally had my appt with the gastro doctor. She was very nice, she has had IBS since she was 14. The symptoms I have that usually flair up just before and during my period are very normal, she said at least 75% of all women who have IBS have flair ups during this time of the month. She gave me a new prescription for my stomach, which seems to be working okay it's called Chlordiazepoxide/clidinuim caps, which I can take 3 times a day. She said it is like valium for the stomach. As far as taking the progesterone, I don't think it really helps much at all. I do know that it does give me terrible gas within an hour or two after taking it. I still have to watch what I eat, can't handle the spicy or too much tomato sauces, but that is part of the GERD. Stress and depression she said are big triggers for IBS. She encouraged me to check back with my doctor and make sure to get help with that if I need to because that can make things a lot worse. I am also going to have a colonscope done just as a precaution to rule out any other stomach problems, which she's not worried about, but it is routine for her to do this. As for the nausea, which was my biggest complaint. She hasn't found anything that works really well for the nausea other than the normal suppositories or antacids. She did say that ginger or mint works for some people. I do find that ginger tea does help me a little, but not mint because that makes my GERD act up. But I have been feeling a lot better and I havent had a really bad flair up for a while and haven't had to miss any work. I just have to take it day by day I guess.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi,I have IBS C and mine pain gets worse about two weeks or more before my period. It is a lot worse with my side hurting more.Just feels like someone stabbing me in the gut.For along time this didnt happen but then it started up more since I have been in Perimenopause.Thanks, Hopey you get some relief soon.Hugs, Polly


----------

